# Breeding of crickets in my natural terrarium



## Alex81Frog (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, this is not how to breed but how to do not breed cricket.
I have an exoterra with natural setup. Few days ago I was doing a spot cleaning when I saw tiny cricket all around, I tought they were springtail but actually they look tiny cricket. I feed my crested gecko with medium size cricket, can they breed? How can I get rid of them?
Also apart from the cricket I see my terrarium quite populated of woodlice, they breed like crazy.
Is there a natural solution or should I leave to nature?
Thank you very much


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Nature always finds a way Alex. If your Crestie is full of life, healthy and acting 'normal' then I would leave things as they are to be honest. Once the egg laying crickets have been snapped up, the small baby crickets will soon die off or become a grazing snack for you little one.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Nature always finds a way Alex. If your Crestie is full of life, healthy and acting 'normal' then I would leave things as they are to be honest. Once the egg laying crickets have been snapped up, the small baby crickets will soon die off or become a grazing snack for you little one.


I agree- and the woodlice, as well as providing the odd snack, are helping to keep your viv clean. :2thumb:


----------

